
Amazon launches AI-powered code review service CodeGuru in general availability - jkubrynski
https://venturebeat.com/2020/06/29/amazon-launches-ai-powered-code-review-service-codeguru-in-general-availability/
======
bradknowles
CodeGuru supports Java and other JVM languages, according to
[https://aws.amazon.com/codeguru/](https://aws.amazon.com/codeguru/)

Is that the only language you write in?

~~~
jkubrynski
My company uses mostly Java and TypeScript. However, it’s a good starting
point to proof the technology on JVM languages and see how it’s adopted by the
team, how many false-positives is generates, etc. With all automated tools the
biggest issues usually are false-positives.

